# Limassol coffee??



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
We moved to Cyprus in June 09 and my husband has a job in Limassol. Our house is quite remote, although beautiful, and therefore we don't have any immediate neighbours - which has its advantages and disadvantages - one of which it has been hard for me to meet female friends. I am job hunting but nothings happening at the moment and that is where I had hoped to meet similar women to me but 3 months in I am in need of some cooffee and shopping or maybe just the coffee til I get a job to pay for the shopping!!. 
If there are any women out there in the Limassol area (we are 10kms to the west)who have time on their hands and fancy meeting up for a chat and a coffe please get in touch. 
Thanks in anticipation of a social life........
Deborah


----------

